# Win Server 2003 Login



## scan5416 (14. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe im Vereinslokal ein Windows Server 2003 mit einer Domäne.

Mehrere Mitglieder kommen mit ihrem Laptop mit Vista Home oder XP Home. Diese kann ich ja nicht einfach in die Domäne integrieren.

Wie kann ich diese am einfachsten am Server Authentivieren? So damit auf die Drucker und die Netzwerkressourcen zu gegriffen werden können. 
Ich habe es bereits mit VPN versucht aber dort habe ich einfach auf keine Ressourcen zugriff. Ich habe auch schon ein bat Script geschrieben welche die Laufwerke mit net use verbinden. Aber das hat auc nicht so funktioniert.
Die Verbindung mit dem Server erstelle ich über ein WLAN Netz.

Was ist hier die beste Lösung

Ich danke euch bereits im Voraus

Gruss

Scan


----------



## olqs (14. November 2007)

Also ich finde die Idee mit dem bat Script nicht mal so schlecht.

Musst halt für jeden User einen Domänenbenutzer erstellen und den dann im entsprechenden bat file mit Domänenkennung eintragen (DOMAIN\user  oder   user@domain.tld)

```
net use z: \\server\freigabe /user:DOMAIN\username password
```

Es reicht eine Freigabe zu verbinden, alle anderen Verbindungen zu diesem Server laufen dann im gleichen Benutzerkontext.

Wenn alle die gleichen Berechtigungen haben sollen, reicht dann natürlich auch ein Domänenbenutzer.

Falls du es genau so schon probiert hast, dann findet sich sicher auch noch ne andere Lösung. Aber eigentlich sollte es so funktionieren.


----------



## scan5416 (14. November 2007)

Ich habe es so bereits schon probiert.
Bei einem User hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Problem, dass er keine IP bekommen hat. Das hat nichts mit dem zu tun!

Ein solches ähnliches Script benutze ich schon. Für die Computer welche in der Domäne integriert sind. Und dort funktioniert es auch wunderbar. 

Was der entscheidene Nachteil ist. Das ersten eine solche unschöne Konsole geöffnet wird und das man der Benutzername nicht eingeben kann.

Daher möchte ich lieber eine andere Lösung. Oder mind. eine andere Oberfläche. 

Gibt es keine Standartlösung auf C++ oder so

Grz

scan


----------

